# Brute stalling when it touches water???



## CTD06 (Apr 7, 2010)

I've got an 07 750 and I'm a bit puzzled. The thing runs fine any day of the week, but recently I just noticed that when I cross deep water, it will stall out as soon as the header pipe/front of the motor touches the water (if I don't give it throttle). I was crossing a ditch that was probably 6' across and maybe 2.5-3' deep or about halfway up the side of my engine (i've been in deeper with no problems). So actually it was only 3' in the middle and the rest sloped in.

So I coasted in slowly incase it was deeper than I thought. But as soon as my pipe and engine touch the water it stalls. I can crank it and nothing, and then after a few minutes it will start again fine with a very light puff of white smoke (at least one of the times). Every time it will do this unless I give it throttle going in, and then it will sometimes sputter when in. And it usually shuts off before my tail pipe even gets close to the water, so I know i'm not getting any in the end. After I cross, it runs fine and anytime before I cross.

I checked the oil and it is still clean, checked the air box and my snorkels are doing their job.....I recently changed the anti-freeze to engine ice. Could it be running hot enough to shut off like that? My hot light never comes on but it does run hot, as does every other brute. I'm going to put on a temp gauge soon here to watch it. I thought maybe it was an electrical problem but it never did this before until I changed anti-freeze (month ago). Any other time of day it will run strong. Good power, compression could use checked and valves adjusted, but other than that it runs good.

My only thought is maybe it's running hot and stalls at the sudden cool water and then wont start till it cools down again? Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for reading my long post..

Andy


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that sir would be steam killing the motor.
You have two options.. you can make a splash shield using a rubber mat or u can snorkel the bike.

You can see here tho even with snorks steam will get you. (skip to 3:40 in the video)
I had to blow it away from the snorkel intake to get it started.)





 



also, get some dielectric grease on your plugs and all electrical connectors.


----------



## CTD06 (Apr 7, 2010)

the bike is snorkled and it was dry in the box when I checked it. So you think it might just be my electrical connections that need sealed up? I never seem to get that much steam that it wouldn't start for a couple minutes but i'll try that next time I go out.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

3 things that first come to my mind

1. Electrical connections getting wet
2. Spark plug boots need a dab of dielectric grease
3. your carb vent tubes are touching the header, they have holes in them now, and the water is gettin at the holes causing it to die. (know this one from experience)


----------



## CTD06 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm hoping thats all it is. Those are easy fixes.

On Kawieriders, I posted this same question and a guy said that with age these engines wear off a silicone seal that covers the entire engine? I guess you can buy this silicone engine spray at an autoparts store and just spray the engine. Does that sound like something? I've never heard of that before.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I wouldnt listen to anything that guy says anymore.


----------



## CTD06 (Apr 7, 2010)

LOL ok. I thought it sounded strange.

Hopefully it's just the connections and vent tubes that need attention. That's something I didn't do when I put the snorkles on it.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

CTD06 said:


> I'm hoping thats all it is. Those are easy fixes.
> 
> On Kawieriders, I posted this same question and a guy said that with age these engines wear off a silicone seal that covers the entire engine? I guess you can buy this silicone engine spray at an autoparts store and just spray the engine. Does that sound like something? I've never heard of that before.


 That guy did not know what he was talking about , :haha: Thats funny :haha:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

lawdy that's funny


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

If thats the case , we could spray the whole quad down and drive it like a submarine LOL


----------



## CTD06 (Apr 7, 2010)

LOL that would be neat wouldn't it. I didn't think there was any truth to that...


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

haha


----------



## CTD06 (Apr 7, 2010)

Actually I just realized that the guy that said that is on this site... Hope he don't see this.... In his defense though he just said that he heard it from someone, so they're not his words. He never said it was the fix or problem....incase he reads this I don't want to feel like an @$$ so i'll defend him


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah I noticed that too:34:...... I have thrown out some BS before that somebody told me


----------



## CTD06 (Apr 7, 2010)

What about the fuel pump? My dads Kawasaki Mule's fuel pump is going bad and it will just stall out sometimes and not start until it sits for a few minutes or so, like it floods or something. I was just doing some searching and is the fuel pump on these things and issue? I'm just wanting to rule it out if possible I guess. I haven't really had any issues with it before.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

CTD06 said:


> What about the fuel pump? .....


Your 2007 has a vacuum operated diaphram style pump so it shouldnt give you much trouble unless the little diaphram gets a hole in it. Its the 2008 (mine) & newer that have the electic fuel pumps that have had problems.


----------



## CTD06 (Apr 7, 2010)

alright cool, at least I can rest easier now. I just thought of that last night, so I wont wonder now.

I haven't gotten to take it out yet but I did some waterproofing the other night with some dielectric greese and I moved a couple vent lines. I know I missed a couple electrical connections and I still need to relocate the gas tank vent tube.


----------



## CTD06 (Apr 7, 2010)

Is the gas tank vent tube the short piece of tube under the right rear fender that has a small canister attached to it that runs into the frame tube? It's like 2-3" long total.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

yep. i think the canister is black & blue


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yep thats the fuel tank vent...make sure to leave that "lil canister" in your vent hose, its a check valve and when working right (they do get stuck sometimes) will help to keep water outta the tank.


----------



## CTD06 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks guys, I know where I'm at now and what I'm doing. I appreciate all the help. This is probably the best site for tech support out of all the forums I'm on quad or truck related. Everyone gives fast responses and from more than one person.


----------



## CTD06 (Apr 7, 2010)

Just an update for you guys. Took it out last night and had it about up to the lights in water, or just as deep or deeper than before when it would stall out. Didn't stall at all not even once. I still have more to do on it but i'm happy that it seems to be fixed. I still need to vent the gas tank line up farther and I missed some connections but I just wanted to test it out to see if it was working and it did. Thanks again guys for your help, I appreciate it.


----------

